# Puzzle pen tips???



## dexter0606 (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone out there have any advice / tips before I tackle my first one of Ken's Puzzle laser kit?

Jeff


----------



## edman2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Assemble it one row at a time on the tube and place a rubber band around it.  Do the same for each row. Place two rubber bands at 90 degrees to each other down the length of the tube.  Tack the puzzle pieces with a dot of ca glue at each joint.  Don't stick the rubber bands to the pieces while you are doing this.  I hear they are a mess to get off!

Sand the ends square with the tubes.  Use sand paper to smooth out the blank. This will minimize catching a high spot with a tool.  Then use the skew to do the final cuts.  

I'm sure there are other ways but this way worked for me.  Good luck!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 11, 2009)

If you're a slob and the rubberbands get glued, simply turn them off, when you get to the turning stage.  They give up real easily if your skew is sharp!!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 11, 2009)

Barry gross wrote an article for Woodturning Design about assembling and making Ken's puzzle pen. Not sure exactly when but I would guess in the last year. Maybe you can find a copy. The puzzle pen was on the cover.
Do a good turn daily!
Don















dexter0606 said:


> Anyone out there have any advice / tips before I tackle my first one of Ken's Puzzle laser kit?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## edman2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Now you tell me!! :biggrin:  Actually whoever it was that did that picked most of it off and then turned the rest off ...or so I hear!




ed4copies said:


> If you're a slob and the rubberbands get glued, simply turn them off, when you get to the turning stage.  They give up real easily if your skew is sharp!!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 11, 2009)

It was probably a good opportunity for him to discuss with the Lord what a great job CA does!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

Also Jeff, during assembly make sure that the rubber band on first row is not so tight that you can't slide the completed ring up and down the tube. 

Some of the puzzle pieces are best wiggled in from "behind" :redface:. Thus having the ability to move the completed sections slight "off the tube" is a plus. And if you have never assembled one of Ken's puzzles before, Scotch tape to hold the pieces of an uncompleted ring in place is also a good idea.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 11, 2009)

AAAAHHhhhhh, what does she know???  She's only done several dozen.


----------



## dexter0606 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips
Keeping my fingers crossed

Jeff


----------



## edman2 (Nov 11, 2009)

err... yeah, that's it. That's what he was doing. That's his story and he is  sticking to it!:biggrin:  An educational experience in developing the art of patience!  Considerable application to other areas of life!  Count it all joy!




ed4copies said:


> It was probably a good opportunity for him to discuss with the Lord what a great job CA does!!!


----------

